# What is the best video game controller ever?



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

No real need to explain anything, I think.

Anyways, for me, I would say the original SEGA Mega Drive (or Genesis for you Americans) controller is the best controller ever made. It's got a very simplistic design, with only a D-pad, three 'trigger' buttons and a start button. No need for analog sticks/nubs, shoulder buttons, or anything like that. The buttons are very soft, yet they aren't as mushy as the DS Lite's buttons. The controller itself feels very solid and perfectly fits in your hands, while still being light of weight.

A very simple, yet effective design. If only consoles nowadays has something like that (the Wii is close but not close enough).

On another note, if you post your favourite controller, at least mention _why_, as it seems that many people forget to do such things nowadays.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 3, 2010)

I think that the GameCube controller is the best ever, to me at least. It's comfortable in the hand, and it's simplistic button layout is very appealing to me.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 3, 2010)

Sega Saturn.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Sega Saturn.


Uhh, you have to explain WHY you like it.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 3, 2010)

None needed. Just look at the fuckin' thing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I think that the GameCube controller is the best ever, to me at least. It's comfortable in the hand, and it's simplistic button layout is very appealing to me.



Gonna go with this, I really liked the Gamecube controller. Although the Xbox/Xbox 360 controller is really nice in my opinion. I can't stand having both the analog sticks on the lower half of the controller (aka the Sony controllers). I mean, I get used to it after a while and stuff, but I still prefer having the analog sticks diagonal from each other (like the Gamecube one or the Xbox ones).


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know which wins overall, but here's my thoughts on the controllers I have:

- Wii Mote. Could never got on with motion controls, they feel too imprecise and awkward. Don't like the Wiimote.

- 360 pad. Not too keen because of the dodgy positioning of the sticks. Doesnt feel quite right. A functional enough pad but not the best ever.

- PS3 pad. Tried and true design but I'm getting kinda bored of it now. No originality. And most games make no use of the six-axis feature.

- Gamecube pad. Supposedly the best pad ever designed. I personally like it but I don't think it truly deserves the title.

- N64 pad. I hold it the wrong way so I can't really judge. But it's seen me through over a decade of gaming bliss so it can't be bad.

- SNES pad. The very definition of classic, IMHO. Kinda fragile though.

- PS2 Wireless guitar. Can't complain since the manager of my local Game store gave it to me for free.


----------



## thebsharp (Jul 3, 2010)

The Genesis controller was ok. It really did fee good in the hands, but it didn't have enough buttons. Once SF2 came out 3 buttons just didn't cut it. As extremely important as feeling good is so is being functional.

Which is why I have say the best controller ever was the Dual Shock 2. The PSX controller was just a rehash of the SNES controller, one of my favorite controllers of all time. However, as the psx controller evolved we got the Dual Shock. It added rumble and analog. The Dual Shock 2 improved upon the design by making the R2 and L2 buttons bigger in the back, making it more comfortable overall.

The Six Axis and Dual Shock 3 kinda messed that up...

So there you have it. My vote goes with the Dual Shock 2.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 3, 2010)

Have you guys ever played a fighting game with the GameCube controller? Doesn't really work.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2010)

Gamecube has the most comfortable controller, but the best controller ever is this one: 







with the Steel Battalion controller as a close second:


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Have you guys ever played a fighting game with the GameCube controller? Doesn't really work.


What about Super Smash Bros.? The controller works perfectly...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Have you guys ever played a fighting game with the GameCube controller? Doesn't really work.



That's why people buy fight sticks.

As for the N64 controller, the big problem with it was that you couldn't access all the buttons at once. Not easily anyway. Usually it was one hand on the stick/Z button and the other on either the arrow pad (was it called the C-Pad?) or the A/B buttons. With future remotes I could easily get all the buttons with two hands.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 3, 2010)

Smash Bros. ain't no fighting game.


----------



## thebsharp (Jul 3, 2010)

Smash yes... just about anything else... NOOOO

What kills the Gamecube controller is it's tiny dpad. That and it's weird button placement/shape, really made it bad for traditional fighters.

My problem with the GC controller was its dpad: tiny and awful.


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 3, 2010)

for me its the NES controller it was simple and easy to use just D-pad A&B and start select that's it


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I don't hold the N64 pad by the central column, I hold it by both sides. That way my left thumb operates the control stick but can quickly switch to the D-pad when necessary, my 4th finger rests on the Z-trigger, and my right hand operates the A, B and C buttons. You need long fingers to play that way but thankfully I have them.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 3, 2010)

SNES... period.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 3, 2010)

•Gamecube - it's so comfortable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



•XBOX360 - Very comfortable and has nice button layout
•Wii Remote + M+ and jacket - once again, very comfortable

Loser award:
•ecksbocks controller (the old one) - sooo effin fat

forgive the "ecks". my "ecks" button wont work


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 3, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> •Gamecube - it's so comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O rly?


----------



## metamaster (Jul 3, 2010)

Gamecube controller. It fits very well in your hands, all buttons are easy to reach (even the start button that is in the center) and they are responsive.


----------



## dobz (Jul 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Smash Bros. ain't no fighting game.


What the hell is it then?

Soul Calibur 2 was also fine using the GC controller.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 3, 2010)

Smash Bros is a party platformer. 

I mean more traditional fighters like any of the SNK or Capcom games, Soul Calibur plays a lot different from those.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Smash Bros is a party platformer.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Smash_Bros.

Wikipedia appears to disagree


----------



## dobz (Jul 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Smash Bros is a party platformer.


First time I've ever heard it being called that..


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 3, 2010)

LMAO did you seriously use WIKIPEDIA to prove me wrong?

Wiki fuckin' Pedia... hahahaha


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> LMAO did you seriously use WIKIPEDIA to prove me wrong?
> 
> Wiki fuckin' Pedia... hahahaha


I could have used any site, for example...
IGN: http://uk.ign64.ign.com/articles/160/160494p1.html
Wikipedia just came to mind first.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 3, 2010)

It doesn't matter what you call it, it is by no means a traditional fighter and has nothing to do with what I am talking about.


Also, IGN? You are full of fail sites.


----------



## KidIce (Jul 3, 2010)

Home console - The stick that came w/ the Neo Geo.
Handheld - Neo Geo pocket

It's not 'cause I'm an SNK fanboy, it's because of the micro-switches.

As far as something w/ analog controls, I'd probably go w/ the Dual Shock 2. I don't like the lay out of XBox (either) controllers and I effn' hate the octagon shaped hole under Nintendo's analog sticks that basically turns it into an 8 way.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter what you call it, it is by no means a traditional fighter and has nothing to do with what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> Also, IGN? You are full of fail sites.


What would you call a traditional fighter then? Mortal Kombat, Soul Calliber?...as far as I can remeber these worked pretty well on the gamecube.
I didn't even think the GC controller was the best, I was going to say the Playstation controllers are best because they are so familiar.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 3, 2010)

N64 for the layout. i use it to play mame, and it works perfect for street fighter, mortal kombat, nba jam/hangtime, and almost any game i throw at it.  with the 6 button layout it fits really well.  the only game i hate setting up is neogeo, that arcade pad sucked.  the joystick part is cool, but really if you cut that off the controller still stands pretty well.  

close second is gamecube, then snes, then genesis 6 button, fuck that 3 button garbage pad.  the dpad was nasty as hell on that.  the 6 button pad was softer and didn't make that clicking noise.  i also like the dreamcast controller, not on my list of favs, but it was good.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 3, 2010)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I already said what they were. I'd love to argue you with Mr Kawaii Otaku, but I gotta run.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> genesis 6 button, fuck that 3 button garbage pad.  the dpad was nasty as hell on that.  the 6 button pad was softer and didn't make that clicking noise.


Mine have never made any sort of noise at all...


----------



## thebsharp (Jul 3, 2010)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did they work? I guess... Did they work better on the PS2 and Xbox? I would definitely say so. The dpad was just not good for traditional fighters, and analog sticks don't work well for them. Don't get me wrong, the cube had a great controller for games developed by Nintendo or developed with the controller in mind. Traditional fighters, though, were not in that group.


----------



## Daizu (Jul 3, 2010)

Kinect. LOL I KEED I KEED.

I liek teh DualShock controllers. I also like the Xbox's Controller S.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd have to say my favorite is the Xbox 360 controller.  I like how the analog sticks have the groove for your thumbs, and it just never cramps my hand at all.

Another favorite of mine is the SNES controller.  It had 2 shoulder buttons, 4 face buttons, a D-Pad, and Start/Select buttons.  It was simple, but also advanced for the time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Sega Saturn.



Totally agree with this.  The Sega Saturn pad (not the crappy Western MK1 consoles version but the original Japanese design) was the most comfortable, great button placements and an outstanding d-pad.  It's the perfect Street Fighter pad as well because of both the button placements and how great the d-pad was.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 2D most definitely the best gamepad ever. I had great game-sessions with my brothers playing SFAlpha2 and also Capcom acknowledged that by bringing out this gamepad for SFIV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For newer generation gamepad I really like the 360-controller, since it seems to be a hybrid of the Saturn and Dreamcast-controller, which made it ultimately the best IMO. I also like the d-pad on it more then on both other systems at the moment, since I prefer it to be a round d-pad rather then separate button (PS3) or a + (Wii). And the alanog-sticks placement is optimal as well!

But I also have to say, that I enjoy using the Wiimote, since I find it very comfortable for my hands to use it, since I can stretch out while playing (I don`t have to keep my hand as close as I would have to with a classical controller). And I think pointing got so essential to me, that I really missed it while playing games with a normal controller... (I have to admit, that I enjoy the Wii-pointer more then Mouse+keyboard and more then analog-controls)!


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't get it why so many people praise the Saturn controller, really.
I still HAVE it, right now, right here, and although it can be classified as a very good controller, is nowhere to be near the top ones.
Mines is in very mint condition by the way, and still what I don't like about it , is the uneven pressure applied to all the six buttons.
The 3 top ones are smaller and you have to press them slightly harder then the 3 bottom ones, also the foremost right button has to be pressed even harder to register.
Also the SHOULDER buttons are....horrible. Yes guys, they make a 'click' ans the pressure applied also is uneven, it means that you have to press it toward the middle if you want it to register, while on the Snes pad I can press pretty much anywhere I feel more comfortable with , for example.
They also wobble a little bit, making it feel a bit cheaper then ..let's say an Snes controller.
The D-pad looks amazing at a first look, but in practice, since for ergonomically reason is not really straight ( like + )  but slightly rotated to the left, often times I find myself hitting the lower right diagonal when all I wanted to do was pressing right.
So I would say, as much as I love it, the Sega Saturn controller is vastly overrated ( time and time again ) maybe because most people have cloudy memories about their childhood, while I got mines off ebay merely a couple of years ago.

Now, having said that, to me Nintendo controllers are the best built of them all, even going back all the way to the NES.
The one I remember most fondly is for some reason the N64 controller, it was just too innovative.
The analog stick is to this day the best ( in terms of responsiveness, accuracy ans sensitivity ). I remember when Sony revised their PSX controller by adding two analog sticks ( the dual shock ) and I was trying my hand at a handful of PSX games , I was amazed by the fact that Super Mario 64 was super smooth walking at any degree of speed between the dead zone of the controller all the way to the extreme directions, while if I played any 3rd person game on the PSX it would be like going too slow...then all of a sadden fast , and then super fast before you even realize it, and I thought I might as well play with the d-pad instead.
Unfortunately the N64 controller didn't age well ( the buttons are a little stiff ), and it wasn't perfect to beguine with ( some buttons where impossible to reach without changing your hand position ) .

So I had great hopes for the GC controller, which was and still is by the way the best ergonomically designed controller of all times ! It fits my hands so naturally that it seems it's been molded right between them.
Unfortunately the analog is slightly different then the N64 one ( some how it seems a little short ranged and softer ) but still ( when talking about sensitivity and smoothness ) it blows any other analog stick I had the chance to lay my thumbs on ( included any xbox or PS controllers ).
The peculiar layout of the ABXY buttons is great I think, having a large A action button in the center was very comfortable and at the same time it was easy to reach any other button.
The downside about it is the fact that let's face it, the d-pad sucks ! It's too small and awkward placed.

Now I own a lot of other controllers and even arcade joysticks ( and also Dreamcast original and madcats controllers  ) , and I can use all of them on my PC with USB adaptors ( so I'm not talking about distant memories here ) but you know what I mostly use when I play PC games ( even emulators ) ?
I actually use a PS2 Dualshock controller for all my needs.
Even though I'm might consider myself a Nintendo fan boy, I must admit the PS2 generic layout of buttons and thumb sticks works extremely well even for the most demanding next gen title on my PC. I even use an xbox360 controller emulator so that when I play Games For Windows live , my PS2 controller gets recognized as an xbox 360 controller and everything works just great in game and menus.
The PS2 controller is quite comfortable to hold ( almost like the GC ), the buttons are soft, responsive and don't click, the D-pad is decent ( I don't hit diagonals by accident ) and the analogs are OK ( the position of the 2 analogs makes it more natural then let's say having a c-stick on the bottom and the analog on the opposite direction toward the top of the GC controller ).

I'm tempted to get an xbox360 wireless controller for my PC, and although I tried it several times ( and it's indeed very comfortable to hold and feels high quality ) , I can't get used to the softness of the analogs and the over all layout of the buttons and sticks.

So please, how is the Saturn controller the best EVER, when there are so many to choose from ? I've heard it several times already ( in other posts and topics ) and I must conclude that whoever writes that the Sega Saturn controller ( as much as I like Sega ) is the best, most likely doesn't know any better.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 3, 2010)

i say the NES controller

short, sweet, and too the point.


d-pad, select, start, B, and A

that's all you needed!


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jul 3, 2010)

Definitely Gamecube for me. Also, to the guy who asked about fighters on Gamecube, I thoroughly enjoyed the control of Smash Bros., The Naruto Clash of Ninja series, Soul Calibur 2, and Capcom VS SNK 2 EO. My main reason for loving the Gamecube controller, is that it seemed to comfortably morph to the shape of my hands, the shoulder buttons left a sort of cradle to hold my fingers. As well as it being comfortable, effective, and accessible, it is the only controller I care to play sports games with. I can't stand to play Madden or baseball games on ANY other system.

EDIT: Other great fighters on Gamecube, Mortal Kombat games, DBZ Budokai games, Custom Robo, Zatch Bell games, even the Ultimate Muscle game had good controls. I would also like to add that the only fighting games I played multiplatform were Mortal Kombat Deception (Gamecube and PS2), Soul Calibur 2 (All 3 systems), and Budokai 1 and 2 (Gamecube and PS2) and, to my own personal experience, I definitely prefer Gamecube for those fighters over the other systems.


----------



## DEagleson (Jul 3, 2010)

Sony PS2 controller (Dual Shock 2). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The Dual Shock 3 for PS3 just have crappy triggers L2 and R2 but other than that its pretty good too.

My perfect controller would be something resembeling the Xbox 360 controller, but with a better D pad and no battery hump.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

The three I love the most: ps2 dualshock 2, gamecube controller (non wavebird), and the classic pro for wii. such a shame companies want to get rid of buttons en all go further with touchscreens, motionsensors and other stuff.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jul 3, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it really fair for you to argue against someone else's opinion so long as they have a reason for their opinion? For example, I prefer to sleep on more solid, less cushioned surfaces because I have a very straight posture and it is uncomfortable for me to sink into a cushioned surface. If anyone ever tried to convince me otherwise, I would never listen. Please only argue with iffy facts and not opinions. Good day to you sir!


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 3, 2010)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see what's your problem here.
I though I was stating a fact that the shoulder buttons on the Saturn controller actually click, and my opinion that clicking and wobbling buttons feel cheap to me.
Also the controller is lighter and the plastic is made of a lesser quality then let's say a GC controller or an Xbox 360, it's a fact.
You can however prefer a cheaper dollar menu at Mcdonald and be happy with it, and other might like a healthier , tastier meal at a good restaurant, again it's your opinion and you are entitled to it, but you cant argue about the quality of the product in question here.
I'm merely judging the quality here, because I'm lucky enough to own all of them and I can compare them side by side here and now, but then again people don't know shit these days, like they don't know what the hell are they eating, how horrible mainstream music has become and can't even judge a good flick today when they see one, because everybody is drive by the society standards that we leave in and freedom of choice is a luxury only few can claim.

The question here is  " What is the best video game controller ever? " as in quality, or usability, or even comfortless.
Whether you prefer an Atari joystick from the 80's or a PC flight    controller it's up to you, but above all , nobody should deny outstanding quality when we come across it, whether it's right or wrong for you.
To me, even though I'm little against Sony, I find that the PS2 controller not all has all the qualities above mentioned, but also works very well with pretty much EVERY type of game.
I have an $150 arcade joystick with original sanwa and happ parts in a wooden enclosure, It's my favorite of them all ( and custom built ), but can I successfully play SM64 on it ? Or even Geometry Wars: Galaxies ?  I don't think so.......

Hey, if you' re happy with the dollar menu , go for it.


----------



## lithium210 (Jul 3, 2010)

i'd have to say the snes has the best controller. perfect design and sits comfortably in your hands. Buttons are easy to reach and always preferred the "L" & "R" buttons than most newer controllers. Also best "fighter" controller for when I first played street fighter 2.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 3, 2010)

my favorite is the dualshock 3 ps3 controller 
I know some people hate but i just love it for some reason just feels good to hold


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 3, 2010)

My favorite is the Virtual Boy controller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually, my favorite is the snes controller.  It had a perfect design and it fit well.


----------



## Xale (Jul 3, 2010)

dont know, but its definitely not the gamecube controller, you can wake several babies with that


----------



## davidsl_128 (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, I like the X360 one since it's comfortable, but the D-pad and the face buttons feel very cheap. On the other hand, the GC controller has very nice buttons and layout, but like Xale pointed out, it's too noisy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the d-pad is way too small.

Maybe if the 360 and Gc got together, that'd be a nice controller


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> I don't get it why so many people praise the Saturn controller, really.
> I still HAVE it, right now, right here, and although it can be classified as a very good controller, is nowhere to be near the top ones.
> Mines is in very mint condition by the way, and still what I don't like about it , is the uneven pressure applied to all the six buttons.
> 
> ...



Nothing to do with cloudy memories, it's to do with the fact that I use it almost daily.  I find it incredibly accurate, I find it incredibly comfortable to hold, they're tough and the buttons are responsive.  You might not but then that's you.  I gave my opinion and I stand by that opinion..


----------



## Potticus (Jul 3, 2010)

snes controller was fantastic.

So simplistic, but it was perfect.

I enjoyed the xbox-s controller personally.


I didn't like the gamecube controller at all, it felt odd in my hands, the c-joystick sucked, the dpad was tiny.

I like the 360 and PS3's controllers about the same joystick position doesn't matter an awful lot to me and they are pretty similar.

I personally loved the 64's controller, I had monstrous hands as a child so reaching the whole pad was never a problem.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 4, 2010)

360.

It feels like it was made specifically to fit my hands.
It has the perfect weight (wireless anyways), and the button layout is great. Not confusing in the slightest, every button easily accessible. I hate controllers with awkward buttons.
Only complaint is the d-pad, which sucks crap compared to an analog stick anyways.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> 360.
> 
> It feels like it was made specifically to fit my hands.
> It has the perfect weight (wireless anyways), and the button layout is great. Not confusing in the slightest, every button easily accessible. I hate controllers with awkward buttons.
> Only complaint is the d-pad, which sucks crap compared to an analog stick anyways.




Mhmm, you almost convinced me.
Maybe I should get rid of that old PS2 controller and go for a wireless 360 controller for my PC gaming needs.
I hate to have lot's of cables around, and the USB adapter only adds more clutter to the already long PS2 controller cable...........
I supposed if I get used to it, it might actually improve my gaming experience too ( no more messing around with the xbox360 controller emulator ).........


----------



## Urza (Jul 4, 2010)

Gamecube is for small child hands  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Don't understand how anyone can pick a pre-PS1 controller. Any of those shitty flat controllers are going to cramp the fuck out of your hand after 10 minutes of play. 

SNES controller was the bane of my existence when I tried to play through Super Star the first time.


----------



## czekers (Jul 5, 2010)

Obviously, DS3 or Xbox controllers. But I don't appreciate Xbox's L1 R1 buttons (too flat), so I give my vote to DS3/6axis


----------



## Dangy (Jul 5, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter what you call it, it is by no means a traditional fighter and has nothing to do with what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> Also, IGN? You are full of fail sites.



It's not a tradition fighter, but still a fighter nonetheless.


----------



## neotank19 (Jul 7, 2010)

I would vote for the game cube controller. It always feels the most comfortable and natural to me. This would have made a good poll.


----------



## Joktan (Jul 7, 2010)

the snes controller was the bestsmall and nice.lasted years(still lasting) and is got a great layout


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 7, 2010)

Either Gamecube, Playstation 2 (AKA: Dualshock 2), or Xbox 360 (no black and white buttons).

They're all simple and work well with the games that were made for them. It's all up to taste. I have mostly used a Playstation 2 and therefore feel that the Dualshock 2 feels the best, but the others fell pretty damn good too (Xbox 360 especially).


----------



## Daizu (Jul 7, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opinions. Opinions everywhere.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 7, 2010)

Wiimote with nunchuck and motion +
also the gamecube one


----------



## Devin (Jul 7, 2010)

Spoiler











My favorite is, a tie between the XBOX 360 controller, and the Wii controller.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 8, 2010)

Gamecube Controller is nice but I spent a lot of my years with the DualShock 2 so that's gotta be my favorite.
N64 Controller might be the worst one. I hate it when my friends challenge me in smash bros. and they demand that we play the original.


----------



## 2002120141 (Jul 8, 2010)

Wii remote for me. Got back to being simple. A few buttons, easy to use, has more than one control scheme (sideways, with nunchuk, vertical).


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

GC controller It's just perfect


----------



## h0ser81 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to have to say the DualShock 2. I think it was the first controller I could use for hours and now wear out my thumbs or have hand cramps. GameCube controller comes in a close second though.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Fudge (Jul 8, 2010)

SNES controller, followed by the Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## qwertymodo (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to go with XBox 360.  The buttons and sticks all have a nice smooth feel to them.  I hate "clicky" buttons on a gamepad or even worse weak springs on analog sticks *cough*N64*cough.  Plus, it just fits perfectly into your hand and the button placement is perfect.  Also, you can't beat native PC support, especially when you can also use the wireless controllers for the PC too (AND you can use up to 4 wireless controllers with a single dongle, which not only saves money, it also saves USB ports).  Tied for second would be GameCube/DualShock2 (I don't own a PS3, so I can't comment on the DS3).

Worst controller for any system I've ever USED would definitely be N64.  TERRIBLE button placement w/the whole 3-hand design, plus the stick gave out really easily (especially if you owned Mario Party 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  After that, original XBox controller (the later slimmed down version was alright).


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Either the Gamecube or XBOX360 controller. They are both really comfortable to hold.


----------



## felixsrg (Jul 8, 2010)

NES, SNES and classic controller, all the others are just so... well I don't really like this:


----------



## Jockel (Jul 8, 2010)

#1 Hori Real Arcade Pro modded w/ Seimitsu LS32 stick and Sanwa buttons.. payed 170$ for mine




#2 Saturn pad (Japanese style, the best d-pad known to mankind)




#3 Xbox 360 pad- the sticks have the ideal resistance, it feels just right. The d-pad is a nightmare, though.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 8, 2010)

For a reasonable post

i guess its a fight between 360 and GC Contoller.

i dont like the face buttons on the 360, it just feels.. hard to push or something

so i'll go with the GC. maybe if the 360 has the GC face button (in the pressability area) it would have won. 

also i think the 360 dpad was supposed to be another analog but they replaced the analog with a dpad instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (well, feels like one anyway)


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 13, 2010)

SOME of the best were definitely the SNES pad, the wii wand/chuck and jap saturn pad.
There is zero doubt my personal fav will forever be the jap released capcom pad soldier for SNES. epic and brilliant in design!
anyone playing super/turbo LOVED this thing.
i remember orderin 2 from the old ebx stores






http://nfgworld.com/mb/thread/417


----------



## Thoob (Jul 13, 2010)

DualShock 3. Fits my hands perfectly, THE ANALOGS ARE IN THE SAME POSITION FOR EACH THUMB, nice d-pad and (although rarely used) motion support.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jul 13, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Have you guys ever played a fighting game with the GameCube controller? Doesn't really work.



I have, and it works beautifully. n_n


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jul 13, 2010)

It depends on what sort of game i'm playing.  I really like the xbox 360 for FPS, the PS3 is far better for fighting games and the sort with it's vastly superior d-pad, and also games in the style of super stardust hd which  have the dual analogue sticks.  The gamecube is one of the most comfortable and works well for certain games, and I have no real issues with it for anything, i just prefer it over others.  The SNES controller worked well for everything you threw at it, but is looking a little dated now, similarly with the sega controllers.  The N64 controller was good, but the analogue stick is a disaster now.

In contrast, the NES controller is a bit uncomfortable, especially if you are used to the SNES.  The older Playstation controllers feel weird after getting used to the PS3.  The xbox controller is too big, and i hate motion control, so the wiimote sucks.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 13, 2010)

The DualShock 3 controller.

Why?
Fits right into your hand
Wireless and rechargeble
LOL im bored
I hate the L2 and R2 buttons though.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 13, 2010)

If handhelds count I'll have to say Gameboy Advance.
Don't know why it just seemed to fit so nice in my hands when I used to play it and ds could never match that with it's squared design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although GBA was definately no looker while DS looks a little bit better considering.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 13, 2010)

PyroSpark said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LoL, no.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2010)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> PyroSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL, entirely subjective.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 14, 2010)

I want a say in this! 

I will have to say: Xbox 360's and Gamecube


----------



## kicknhorse (Jul 16, 2010)

N64 controller. Nothing will ever beat this. 

The xbox ones are comfortable, I will give them that, but the N64 ones fit and work so perfectly (except maybe for playing the original Turok). 

The PS controllers (all being virtually the same) just really hurt your hands after a few hours. The Gamecube ones were nice, but all the old megadrive and snes ones et cetera again become uncomfortable after long periods. 

Therefore I conclude, the N64 controlled is the only for long term playing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 17, 2010)

I like how people are under the impression that the only good way to chart the effectiveness of a controller is by seeing if it works for one specific genre of gaming. You kids are so crazy. It's not like controllers are meant to be universal for multiple genres.

So yeah, if fighting games aren't good on a controller, it doesn't mean the controller sucks. It just means it's not good for fighting games. Fighting games aren't the only type of video games out there, stop thinking they are. Besides, people who REALLY love fighters usually buy fight sticks.

Anyway, yeah, Xbox 360 controller or the Gamecube controller are my favorite.

And I'll also be the first to throw out the original Gameboy in terms of handhelds. It was simple, all the buttons were accessible, and I never got hand cramps like I do nowadays on my PSP and DS (the DS with FPS games or games that use both bumpers is torture).


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Jul 17, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> N64 controller. Nothing will ever beat this.



win


----------



## c_house (Jul 17, 2010)

Wavebird.


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 17, 2010)

For me it's the playstation controller. It just fits nicely in my hand, it's not overly bulky like the Xbox controller and it's not too small. I prefer Nintendo to Sony however.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the gamecube and xbox controllers.


----------



## Peelbash (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think the gba can be beat for control.
Wiimote=nes controller with round corners


----------



## ether2802 (Jul 17, 2010)

the Les Paul controller...!!


----------



## Peelbash (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think the gba can be beat for control.
Wiimote=nes controller with round corners


----------



## hughjass (Jul 18, 2010)

Peelbash said:
			
		

> Wiimote=nes controller with round corners



Hardly


----------



## hughjass (Jul 18, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

>


----------



## dobz (Jul 19, 2010)

I like this one, nice and soft...


Spoiler


----------



## Gore (Jul 26, 2010)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> Yoshimashin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE HOW NEITHER OF YOU EVEN CLICKED THE LINK NOT EVEN THE ONE WHO POSTED IT
The very first *FUCKING *sentence is "Let's start off by saying that Super Smash Bros. * is not really a fighting game.*"

oh yeah, currently Dualshock 3 but i havent used many controllers for a long time


----------



## Glitchernator (Jul 30, 2010)

I think the Super Nintendo is the most comfortable, in my opinion.


----------



## XLarge (Jul 30, 2010)

Xbox 360 controller! I think it's the most comfortable one


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 30, 2010)

Gamecube. After a minute you don't even know you have a controller in your hand.
Also the wiimote with all extensions, nunchuck, classsic, guns, etc. is like all previous controllers combined.
Makes playing games in different ways fun. Makes people choose their control method too, what i like.
Makes it perfect for old gen gaming too, ( emulators ) wich are also compatible with the GC controller.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 1, 2010)

Gaming mouse with atleast 12 buttons


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 1, 2010)

i like the xbox controller, feels good and all buttons are comfortable to hit, i also like gc controller other than the shitty d pad


----------



## The Ey Man (Aug 3, 2010)

The Classic controller, black one that comes with the MHTri. Only held it once though, but it was an amazing second or two. It's like a PS controller plus a gamecube controller. The grip and button positions are just perfect.
Other than that, I'd have to say the Dualshock 3. Maybe it's because I'm too used to it, or maybe it's just good alone.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 3, 2010)

hughjass said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## bwillb (Aug 3, 2010)

N64. it was adaptable. you could hold it by the middle for analog play, or grab the side for pure digital control. and the Z button... oh Z button how I loved you. so much better than gamecube's last minute addition z-button.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 3, 2010)

Im gonna go with Xbox360 and i dont even own one but i play round my friends all the time on it and it really is so nice to hold and sits in your hand perfectly and my hand never gets numb or aches from playing for long periods of time.


----------



## c_house (Aug 29, 2010)

Gamecube's controller is the best. I remember I played brawl for 4 hours with that thing and my hands weren't uncomfortable at all.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 29, 2010)

360 controller. Perfect fit for my hands, perfect weight, good button positioning.

The dpad sucks, but that only matters for fighters (excluding Soul Calibur, better with thumbstick).


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 29, 2010)

thebsharp said:
			
		

> The Genesis controller was ok. It really did fee good in the hands, but it didn't have enough buttons. Once SF2 came out 3 buttons just didn't cut it. As extremely important as feeling good is so is being functional.
> 100% agree with you
> 
> QUOTE(thebsharp @ Jul 3 2010, 11:15 AM) My vote goes with the Dual Shock 2.


the Dpad of sony controllers just sucks balls. Sega´s controllers was the best in that field.

I go with the 6 buttons Genesis controller or with the snes controller.

EDIT: the best controller is the one that dobz have. But It comes in different sizes.
Recently I managed to get one and... it´s bigger


----------



## 1Player (Aug 29, 2010)

Dual shock 2

I hate the xbox360's d pad



yay!!!! TWO shinney medals


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 29, 2010)

GameCube Wavebird controller of course! DualShock sucks.


----------



## airpirate545 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wii Classic Controller Pro would be perfect if it weren't so light, so I'll have to agree with the Gamecube and 360 controllers


----------



## .Chris (Aug 29, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Wii Classic Controller Pro would be perfect if it weren't so light, so I'll have to agree with the Gamecube and 360 controllers


i agree with you.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 29, 2010)

n64 controller


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I think that the GameCube controller is the best ever, to me at least. It's comfortable in the hand, and it's simplistic button layout is very appealing to me.


^ This


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2010)

Dual Shock 3 after you get used to it its so cofortable its awesome.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering your age, I'm pretty sure you've never even played on a GameCube.

Heck, most people my age or older don't even know what it is.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own a Gamecube for your information  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I only play Melee)

EDIT : I'm 14 what where you thinking using age.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 30, 2010)

I use a Logitech Rumblepad....it looks just like a Playstation Dual Shock controller.  (don't own any consoles currently)  I've tried a few other brands of controller for my PC, but I always come back to the Wingman II.   If I had any complaint about it, it would be that it only has 4 face-buttons instead of 6....for games like Street Fighter, and I can adapt to using shoulder buttons for the 2 missing face-buttons, so it suits my needs fine.

It's got the rattle motors in it, but I don't bother with those and have them switched off.  I don't care about vibration feedback.   The one I bought as a backup doesn't have those rattle motors.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 30, 2010)

wow..looking at that pic of the prototype ps3 controller...i used to think it looked awesome...god i was stupid


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 30, 2010)

I think my favorite was the gamecube controller. It fit my hands perfectly, and I loved how the buttons felt. nowadays, though, since I'm so used to my PS3's Dualshock 3 controller, the gamecube controller feels awkward to me.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 1, 2010)

My favorite controller is my Wii Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock controller. Simplistic and awesome. Also one of my favorite games on the Wii!!


----------



## tatripp (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah i'm weird but i'm going to say dreamcast. This controller was perfect for precision gaming like all the great fighting games (like Marvel vs capcom 2, capcom vs. snk, king of fighters, street fighter III) on the system. The D pad was perfect and the joystick wasn't bad either. The trigger buttons were also perfect as well as the abxy buttons which are in the same location as xbox but the buttons are better. The only bad thing about this controller is that the chord is coming out of the bottom instead of the top. They do have a spot where you can attach it to the bottom but it is kind of a hassle. The VMU (virtual memory unit) was pretty cool too. It could show you pics of your characters, let you pick plays in football, or transfer your chaos from sonic adventure so you can have a virtual pet and play games. Plus the VMUs could transfer data without the system because they could connect to each other and had buttons.
This controller was also the best for NFL Blitz 2000 which is the best football game ever made.


----------



## c0wcommander (Sep 1, 2010)

The 360 controller would be perfect if they fix the D-pad


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm going with the Dualshock 3. I would say the Dualshock 2 but it has wires. And wires make for a messy place.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 6, 2010)

The best is the NES controller.
It has a simple rectangle design with the D-pad and A and B buttons.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 7, 2010)

For comfort, it has to be the GameCube. For overall preference, I loved the Xbox Controller S (the original sucked balls, but the smaller edition was great IMO).


----------



## sportscarmadman (Sep 7, 2010)

Gamecube Controller probably best but the dualshock 3 and all the playstation controllers are classics and simple and easy to use


----------



## Trulen (Sep 7, 2010)

I have to hand it to Nintendo on the gamecube controller.  It's quite superb.


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 7, 2010)

Although I don't like the console, the Xbox 360 controller is the best controller IMO.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Although I don't like the console, the Xbox 360 controller is the best controller IMO.


DAMN YOU D-PAD!


----------



## Westside (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm a big emulator fan, and 360 does the job perfectly as it has many buttons well layed out and it is comfortable, sony also has many buttons that can accommodate emulation well, but the analog being next to each other is a problem for me, and the controller is very uncomfortable.  Nintendo controllers are comfortable, but there usually is not enough buttons for emulating EVERYTHING.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel like the 360 is the best but it would be better if the 360 and the PS3 controller had a baby.


----------



## overslept (Sep 8, 2010)

Dualshock 3 has everything you can ask for. Wireless, rechargable, rumble, motion sensors, good d-pad, 2 analogs, etc...


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2010)

c0wcommander said:
			
		

> The 360 controller would be perfect if they fix the D-pad


kinda but nintendo has the D pad copy written.


----------



## TravisProduckshi (Sep 19, 2010)

wii remote+nunchuck OFC


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 19, 2010)

the ps3 controller or ps2 or ps1 controller, hands down everything to controls, movement, beating fags up it just moves like a nice melody you would otherwise mess up on a  (insert controller). not until a newb plays tekken and starts spamming everything on the controller tho,. With that outta the real PIC the ps1, ps2 and ps3 controller the best ever


----------



## regnad (Sep 21, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> I'm a big emulator fan, and 360 does the job perfectly as it has many buttons well layed out and it is comfortable, sony also has many buttons that can accommodate emulation well, but the analog being next to each other is a problem for me, and the controller is very uncomfortable.  Nintendo controllers are comfortable, but there usually is not enough buttons for emulating EVERYTHING.



I'd say the opposite. The 360 controller doesn't have enough buttons for N64 emulation. The N64 controller has buttons coming out the wazoo.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 21, 2010)

My favorite is the Gamecube controller, the pressure sensitive shoulder buttons were great, and it just fit so well in your hand. It took a little while to get used to though.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kinect, on the grounds that the controller is me and I'm fuckin' awesome.

Nah, but seriously. I'd probably say one of the following, not really sure.

- Gamecube pad. Such a great fit in your hand, solid construction, a great pad overall.
- Dual Shock. A timeless classic. There's a reason why the basic design hasn't changed since the original Ape Escape. 
- Atari 2600. The system brought the arcade experience to homes across the globe and damn near started everything we do here. If the controller had sucked it would have fell flat on its face and we wouldn't be here talking about this.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmm. Well, overall, I'd say the Dualshock line of controllers really tickle my fancy. They're very ergonomically-designed, have a nice, symmetrical layout that's friendly to many genres, and is accessible to a variety of hand sizes (even someone with tiny digits, like myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Best of all, I found the controller very easy to get used to when I first tried it out, as the buttons are placed in a very organized way.

The only downsides to the design would most likely be memorizing where the X, Square, Triangle, and Circle buttons are when you're a newb, and its D-pad, which, while substantial, certainly requires a bit more pressure than I'd like, and doesn't have the sort of feedback of its competitors, such as a "click" or something. It's just sort of a mushy feeling. 

But, that's my opinion.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Game Cube, hands down.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2010)

Definitely the Gamecube.  It's small yet still works for people with large hands.  
Only bad thing is that there's no Select or Home button, and the Control Stick rubber wears off too easily (but that's probably due to my long sessions of Smash Bros.)


----------



## keine (Sep 23, 2010)

i don't have a favorite.
but i do know this: the dpad on the 360 blows.its basically useless.
thankyou.

lots of game-cube recommends, but what about that dpad....its so small.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 24, 2010)

Why is there no poll I want DualShock


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 24, 2010)

DualShock. nuff said.


----------



## Duero (Sep 24, 2010)

I would say both PS2 controller and the Super nes is the best ones ever made.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 24, 2010)

It's a 2D vs 3D thing innit:

For the 2D stuff (emus, fighters...) I'd probably go with the PS2 pad - got 4 of them hooked up to my PC and they're great for MAME! I also really like the SNES pad (of course! Classic!) and definitely like the Classic Controller for the Wii too - great for the emulators!

3D though.... probably the 360 pad as it's a good size.... the only 3D game off top of me head that suits the Sony pad more than the 360 one is Katamari - nuff said! Kudos to the GC pad too, even if it's a wee bit too small imo. Has to be said both pads are DREADFUL for emu/fighters though, and if anything I think the GC dpad is even worse than the 360 one, and in the most horrible position ever (this may partly be due to me having big hands - on other boards some people say the position of the dpad is ok...)

Lastly, my all time fave game - NiGHTS.... no better pad for that game than the bundled NiGHTS pad!


----------



## Supervlieg (Oct 1, 2010)

Ill go with the gba micro


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 1, 2010)

The PS2 one is my favorite for fighting games, but the 360 is great all around. It's really comfortable when playing racing and shooter games.


----------



## Supervlieg (Oct 2, 2010)

Actually looking forward to the new xbox controller with the new dpad


----------



## Assassination (Oct 2, 2010)

Supervlieg said:
			
		

> Actually looking forward to the new xbox controller with the new dpad




I agree it seems cool


----------



## moosh01 (Oct 5, 2010)

SNES for me.  Upgrade from original NES, and Nintendo D-pads can't be beat!


----------



## Hatchetball (Oct 6, 2010)

Gotta say the NES Power Glove




Gotta love the classics. (Annoying as f*** to use though...)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 6, 2010)

Hatchetball said:
			
		

> Gotta say the NES Power Glove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'VE GOT THE POWA!


----------



## Midna (Oct 6, 2010)

Personally? Don't call me a bandwagoner. I'm a retro gamer. But I'm a fan of the Wii remote and Nunchuck. Unlike any other controller, you can hold your hands wherever you want. It's also the first controller that can be used with one hand, and if held sideways, acts a lot like an NES controller. It's very versatile. All it lacks is dual analog. But it has pointer controls.

My least favorite controller? The PSP. it makes my thumbs hurt and my hands cramp up.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 6, 2010)

Snes and Nintendo 64
Hands Down


----------



## Inunah (Oct 6, 2010)

The Wiistation 360's Wireless Classic Move Plus. Thirteen buttons on each side, full movement sensing... It even comes with an add-on that straps it to your face.

Wii Motion Plus, of course. Almost 1:1 movement? Hellz yeah. Especially with that new Zelda game.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 13, 2010)

Call me a cynic, but I love the Dreamcast's controller. I used to love the NES controller, but that stabby little bastard leaves indents in my palms. The DC controller is also the closest thing to the 360 controller too, which I've come to know very well. The DC controller may be a big guy, but I fell in love with it. Just Saiyan.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 13, 2010)

Dualshock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



best controller ever


----------

